# [risolto] KDE: niente suoni. Flag use mancante?

## fbcyborg

Possibile che il fatto che io non abbia incluso la USE flag ogg (oggvorbis è sconsigliata) nel make.conf non mi faccia funzionare l'audio del kde (nemmeno da root) ? Mp3 e quant'altro pare funzionare bene...

Prima di ricompilare il kde vorrei una conferma...

tnx

PS ho letto in altri post che dopo aver aggiunto la flag use ogg il risultato era sempre lo stesso.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

[Edited]

Ok, sorry, avevo scritto soltanto xa22ate. Chiedo a un mod, se possibile, di levare il mio intervento.

Ciao.

[/Edit]

----------

## lavish

per caso ti manca la USE arts?

----------

## gutter

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Possibile che il fatto che io non abbia incluso la USE flag ogg (oggvorbis è sconsigliata) nel make.conf non mi faccia funzionare l'audio del kde (nemmeno da root) ?

 

Ti riferisci ai suoni di sistema di kde?

Hai provato a dare un'occhiata ad ARTS?

----------

## fbcyborg

la flag use arts è presente.... (tempo fa feci la caxxata di non mettercela ed ora me la sono ricordata!)

cmq ho appena trovato un messaggio di errore...

akode: Could not open frame decoder

couldn't load file /usr/kde/3.4/share/sounds/KDE_Desktop.ogg

questi messaggi apparivano in shell dopo aver fatto killall artsd e dopo aver riavviato artsd

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti riferisci ai suoni di sistema di kde?

  Yesssss

----------

## makami

Per i suoni di sistema devi attivare il software mixing seguendo una delle tante guide presenti nel forum

----------

## fbcyborg

Tante guide, è vero.. ma ancora non trovo quella che fa al mio caso

----------

## Onip

non è che tu debba specificare la use vorbis?

EDIT: 

prima di installare un pacchetto ti consiglio un 

```
emerge -pv pacchetto
```

 e di esaminare attentamente le use che lui ( e le sue dipendenze) hanno. alcuni strumenti utili per capire cosa fanno le USE sono

```
euse -i elenco_use
```

 presente in gentoolkit

e ufed 

```
#emerge ufed
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Infatti... quello che volevo sapere prima di riaffrontare la compilazione del kde.... era proprio sapere se fosse davvero necessaria la flag ogg.

Quindi???? è necessaria?

non ci sto capendo molto... c'è chi dice di andare a vedere una guida per attivare il "software mixing", che nessuno sa dove sia... e chi parla di flag use...

----------

## fbcyborg

 *makami wrote:*   

> Per i suoni di sistema devi attivare il software mixing seguendo una delle tante guide presenti nel forum

 

non serviva assolutamente....

bastava eseguire

```
USE="vorbis" emerge kdemultimedia"
```

ora i suoni sono OK!

grazie

----------

## bandreabis

```
USE="vorbis" emerge kdemultimedia
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

```
echo "kde-base/kdemultimedia vorbis" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

 :Razz: 

----------

## bandreabis

E lo sapevo che era deprecato USE=" " emerge ! Ma... meglio che me ne sto zitto...   :Embarassed: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

perchè deprecato? che cosa può succedere?

----------

## lavish

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> perchè deprecato? che cosa può succedere?

 

prova a dare un emerge -vp kdemultimedia. Come puoi vedere (se la USE vorbis non è presente in make.conf o nel tuo profilo) avrai -vorbis*, quindi a meno che tu non riemerga esplicitamente con la use vorbis, verrà ricompilato senza quel supporto.

Se inserisci la use che ti interessa in package.use, questa tua "preferenza" rimarrà per sempre  :Wink: 

Per dettagli: 

```
man portage
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok grazie piano piano comincio a capirci qualcosa... 

so che è pieno di guide a partire da www.gentoo.org. Ma per le flag use ancora devo trovare un manuale con esempi che mi faccia capire alla perfezione....

Cmq per esempio prima volevo emergere gftp ma senza installarlo con

```
USE="gtk" emerge gftp
```

 il programma non partiva....

Adesso comunque ho inserito nel mio make.conf la use gtk

----------

## fbcyborg

Salve di nuovo, 

riesumo questo thread perché sembra proprio che il suono in KDE sul mio AMD64 voglia farmi tribolare.

Ora però è un'altra Gentoo da un bel po' di tempo e non ho più kdemultimedia ma kdemultimedia-meta che non ha come flag USE locale "vorbis".

Facendo emerge --info, fra le USE flag c'è vorbis.

Gli mp3 si sentono... kde sounds nada...

Ho due schede audio, ma non credo sia quello il problema.

----------

## Scen

Segui questa discussione per configurare opportunamente KDE senza il demone sonoro ARTS (c'è anche il trucchetto per far funzionare correttamente le notifiche di sistema di KDE)

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, grazie, ho messo "-arts" nel make.conf e sto ricompilando tutto.. sono 204 pacchetti!

Per lo script non ho capito come fa quel file (notificheKDE.sh) a far suonare KDE.. Chi glielo dice a KDE che deve usare quello script per emettere suoni?

Devo andare in System Notifications e dopo aver cliccato su Advanced.. devo dargli il path dello script dove dice "Execute program" ?

Quando ho finito poi ti faccio sapere.

----------

